# Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70% *Update!*



## Painkiller (27. Oktober 2010)

*Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70% *Update!**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Laut der Website *blu-ray.com*, haben die Analysten der Media Control GfK International festgestellt, das die Blu-Ray-Verkaufszahlen weiter in die Höhe schießen.

Es wurden im dritten Quartal 2010 im Vergleich zum gleichen Zeitraum 2009 ganze *67,6%* mehr Blu-Rays verkauft.

Dieser Wert gilt sowohl für Westeuropa als auch für Japan.

Auch haben die Analysten festgestellt, das der Verkauf von DVD´s immer weiter zurück geht. In Zahlen heíßt das, das die Blu-Ray & DVD-Verkäufe im Jahr 2010 um *3,8%* gegenüber 2009 zurückgegangen sind. 
Trotz dieser Negativzahl konnte eine Verkaufssteigerung vom zweiten zum dritten Quartal mit ca. *8,8 %* beobachtet werden.


Brad Hackley, Präsident der Media Control GfK; hat sich folgendermaßen zu den oben genannten Zahlen geäußert:


> "Der Zuwachs im dritten Quartal deutet auf eine Erholung des Marktes für Home Entertainment hin. Wir erwarten ein _starkes viertes Quartal_, das die bisherigen Rückgänge im Vergleich zum Vorjahr wieder aufwiegen wird."


 


Pain´s Meinung:
Die Verkaufszahlen der Blu-Ray-Disks (+67,6%) zeigen, das die Blu-Ray mehr als nur schnell dabei ist, die DVD abzulösen. Da Laufwerke für PC´s und Heimkinoanlagen endlich Volkspreise ereicht haben, wird sich dieser Siegeszug auch weiter fortsetzen. Für uns Spieler kann das nur von Vorteil sein. Die Blu-ray-Discs können und werden bereits als Medium für Spiele eigesetzt. Auf Sony´s Playstation 3 ist das schon längst Alltag geworden. Es wird Zeit, das auch die PC-Gaming-Branche das Potenzial der Blu-Ray-Disks nutzt.


****Update 04.11.2010****


Auf der Blu-Con 2010 in Los Angeles hat Bill Carr (Vizepräsident für Musik und Video bei Amazon) erklärt, das die Kunden das Produkt Blu-Ray "lieben".

Ebenso ist er der Ansicht, das die Preise noch weiter fallen müssten um mehr akzeptanz beim Kunden zu bekommen. Auch seien die Studios in der Pflicht ein breiteres Angebot von Blu-Rays zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Sei der Kunde aber erstmal von Blu-ray überzeugt, würden sich die Ausgaben für Filme laut Amazon-Statistiken direkt um das vierfache steigern und auch langfristig auf einem hohen Niveau bleiben.

Laut dieser Statisik kaufen Blu-Ray-Fans aber auch immer noch 50% ihrer Filme auf DVD. 

Carr begründet diese Entwicklung mit dem begrenzten Angebot der Titel.

Beispiel: 
5 Jahre nach Veröffentlichung der ersten DVD´s gab es bereits 20.000 erhältliche Titel. Bei Blu-Ray seien es aber nur rund 5.000 Titel 

Aus diesem Grund habe Amazon zwar 150.000 DVDs im Angebot aber nur rund 4000 Blu-rays.​ 
Für die Zukunft wünscht sich Carr das die Quantität von Blu-Ray mit den der DVD´s gleichzieht. 

Auch spielen die Preise ein große Rolle.

Kostet eine Blu-ray bei Amazon.com etwa 10 US-Dollar mehr, verkauft sie sich meist etwas schlechter als die DVD-Version desselben Titels. Beträgt der Preisunterschied nur etwa 5 US-Dollar, kann die Blu-ray meist 70 % der Verkäufe für sich verbuchen. 

Carr stellt die Vermutung an, das wenn der Preis jedoch identisch wäre,
man 90 % der Verkäufe eines spezifischen Titels als Blu-ray statt als DVD absetzen könnte.

Auch nannte Carr die Filme die die Blu-Ray-Fans am liebsten für die Zukunft bei Amazon.com wünschen würden.
"Star Wars", "Herr der Ringe" (Extended-Versionen), "Findet Nemo", "Lawrence von Arabien" und "Pulp Fiction" [FONT=arial, helvetica][FONT=arial, helvetica]​
[/FONT][/FONT] 


Gruß
Pain

Quelle: Blu-ray Sales in Western Europe/Japan Up 67.6%
Amazon: Consumers Love Blu-ray, but Need Better Prices and Selection


----------



## Rizzard (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Der Anstieg ist auch logisch nachvollziehbar.
Blu-Ray Geräte, Fernseher und die Blu-Ray Filme ansich werden immer billiger.

Ist doch klar das man sich da keine DVD mehr ins Haus holt.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Ist aber auch gut so. Vielleicht kommen ja bald mal Blu-Ray-Spiele für PC


----------



## Infernalracing (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Also ich glaube ja das es Blue-ray Brenner in Deutschland sehr Schwer haben werden da die Urheberrechtsabgabe pro Rohling abartig hoch ist.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Blu-Ray Spiele hätten natürlich den Vorteil das man sehr viel Content drauf bekommt, und nicht mehr mehrere DVDs verwendet werden müssen.

Andererseits werden Spiele durch den DLC-Wahn immer kleiner. Eine Blu-Ray Disk wäre somit meist schlecht ausgenutzt.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Das stimmt leider.

Aber vllt. kommt den Entwicklern ja mal die Erleuchtung. Der Platz kann auch für schönere Texturen verwendet werden.


----------



## sahvg (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

bei amazon, media markt, saturn und co. gibt es immer wieder aktuelle blu-ray filme für 9,99 euro. bei dem preis kaufe ich mir doch keine dvd mehr ^^  blu-ray rockt!


----------



## jumperm (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Seit dem sich die Blue Ray durchgesetzt hat hab ich auch keine DVDs mehr gekauft, da ich keine lust habe einen Turm von Abspielgeräten zu Hause zu haben. Klar, kann man mit nem Blue Ray Player auch DVDs abspielen, aber warum soll man dann auf HD verzichten?!


----------



## Merced (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



jumperm schrieb:


> Seit dem sich die Blue Ray durchgesetzt hat hab ich auch keine DVDs mehr gekauft, da ich keine lust habe einen Turm von Abspielgeräten zu Hause zu haben. Klar, kann man mit nem Blue Ray Player auch DVDs abspielen, aber warum soll man dann auf HD verzichten?!



Aus einem ganz einfachem Grund: Vieles gibt es leider nicht in HD.

Häufig weil die Hersteller einfach zu blöd sind das Bildmaterial, das für eine amerikanische, englische oder französische Blu-ray verwendet wurde mit einer zumeist existierenden deutschen Tonspur zu versehen. Das trifft vor allem viele neuere US Serien, oder habt ihr schonmal Battlestar Galactica auf deutscher Blu-ray gesehen? Ich glaube einen von den Filmen gibt es, den Rest nur auf DVD. In Englisch gibt es das alles auf Blu-ray. 

Hab diesbezüglich auch mal eine Beschwerde-Mail an Universal Home Entertainment geschrieben, da der Deutsche Markt so sträflich vernachlässigt wird... das ärgert mich doch sehr, vor allem da ich diese Serien gerne mal mit Bekannten schaue die leider kein Englisch verstehen.

Ein weiterer Grund ist natürlich, dass vieles gar nicht als HD Aufnahmen existiert und sehr aufwendig bearbeitet werden müsste. Beispielsweise TV Serien bis in die 90er, teilweise 2000er. Klassiker wie A-Team, Knight Rider und Star Trek: The Next Generation werden wir wohl leider nie in HD geniessen können. Obwohl bei der Original-Star Trek Serie hat es auch geklappt und die ist aus den 60ern 

Deswegen heißt es für mich Blu-ray wo immer es geht. Bei allem was ich haben will, was nicht in absehbarer Zeit auf Blu-ray kommt beisse ich in den sauren Apfel und kaufe immer noch die DVDs. Siehe BSG.


----------



## Painkiller (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Stimmt. Bei BSG ist es extrem, da muss ich dir zustimmen. Ich schau das selber sehr gerne.
Stargate (Serie) auf Blu-Ray wäre auch was feines. 

Vielleicht tut sich ja was auf dem Markt, wenn Blu-Ray weiter wächst.


----------



## Axel_Foly (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

blu-Ray ist im moment noch völlig an mir vorbei gegangen ... hab mal überlegt nen brenner anzuschaffen zur datensicherung, allerdings sind mir die rohlinge nocht zu teuer ... und die filme reichen mir noch auf dvd quali ...


----------



## Kaktus (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Da zu Hause den Fernseher abgeschafft habe und Filme anderweitig schauen kann wenn mich mal etwas interessiert, ist Blue Ray auch an mir vorbei gegangen. Zumal ich nicht wüsste warum ich einen Film mehrfach ansehen sollte. 
Persönlich, völlig uninteressantes Thema und auch eines das mich mit sicherheit die nächsten 2 Jahre nicht tangieren wird.


----------



## slayerdaniel (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Blu Ray kommen nur absolute Must-Haves ins Regal, wie Dark Knight, ansonsten ist die hochskalierte DVD Quali immer noch absolut ausreichend, stellenweise sogar sehr gut, solang man keinen Fernseher>37Zoll hat bzw nicht direkt davor sitzt, tontechnisch können wohl nochmal deutlich weniger vom HD Ton profitieren


----------



## INU.ID (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Komisch, dabei kann man BR-Filme genau wie Musik illegal aus dem Netz laden. Im Gegenteil, "Schwarzkopierer/-downloader" haben sogar den Vorteil das sie Filme, die es (wie erwähnt) nicht mit deutscher Tonspur auf BR zu kaufen gibt, mit eben dieser aber runterladen können (englisches BR-Video mit deutscher DVD/TV-Tonspur).

Wenn die bösen bösen "Schwarzsauger" doch angeblich die CD-Käufe kaputt machen, warum boomt dann gleichzeitig der Verkauf von BRs?


----------



## Kaktus (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn die bösen bösen "Schwarzsauger" doch angeblich die CD-Käufe kaputt machen, warum boomt dann gleichzeitig der Verkauf von BRs?



Naja... eine CD runter zu laden sind ja nur ein paar MB, kein Vergleich zu einer Blue Ray. Kann man so nicht vergleichen. Denn viele haben noch keine 16.000er Leitung oder mehr und da sind mal eben... wie viel.... 8GB? 16GB? kein Zuckerschlecken. Ein paar MB Musik im MP3 Format sind eine ganz andere Größe und schnell geladen.


----------



## slayerdaniel (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wenn die bösen bösen "Schwarzsauger" doch angeblich die CD-Käufe kaputt machen, warum boomt dann gleichzeitig der Verkauf von BRs?



Naja, da vergleichst du aber Äpfel mit Birnen.
Da fallen mir spontan schon 3 Gedanken zu ein:
1. Ein Musiktitel ist wenige MB groß und innerhalb von Sekunden herunter geladen. Eine richtiger BR-Disc Kopie wird wahrscheinlich ab 25Gb aufwärts losgehen. Da fallen schon etliche weg, die den Aufwand scheuen vor allem mit langsamen Downloadspeed
2. Das Brennen auf BR-Disc ist noch sehr teuer, Streaming ist ne Option, aber die Discs sind ja dann wiederum richtige Speicherfresser, während man mit ner 500Gb Platte riesige Musikbibliotheken lagern kann wären es nur eine Hand voll Filme
3. Die BR-Disc Verkäufe können auch nur stark zunehmen, ein junges Medium erhält unweigerlich steigende Absatzzahlen, vor allem wenn der Preis langsam in  Regionen kommt, in denen man nur relativ wenig Aufpreis zur DVD zahlt und die Player langsam aber sicher relevant verbreitet sind, greift man eher mal zur BR.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> 3. Die BR-Disc Verkäufe können auch nur stark zunehmen, ein junges Medium erhält unweigerlich steigende Absatzzahlen, vor allem wenn der Preis langsam in  Regionen kommt, in denen man nur relativ wenig Aufpreis zur DVD zahlt und die Player langsam aber sicher relevant verbreitet sind, greift man eher mal zur BR.


Das ist der Punkt, und darauf wollte ich raus - der Preis.

Ich war schon immer der Meinung wenn der Preis stimmt brauch man keine Ausrede ala "die bösen Schwarzkopierer machen alles kaputt".

btw: Als man MP3s anfing runterzuladen hatten viele/die meisten User auch nur einen analogen Zugang zum Internetz. Bei uns auf dem "Land" bekommt man vom Kabelanbieter mittlerweile auch schon eine 128MBit Anbindung, da sind 10GB in 10 Minuten runtergeladen (und recodierte BR-Filme haben nur noch selten mehr).

Für 100€ bekommt man heute 10 sehr gute BR-Filme (als Packs sogar noch mehr), früher gabs dafür 3 Alben.


----------



## Gornadar (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Das ist der Punkt, und darauf wollte ich raus - der Preis.
> 
> Ich war schon immer der Meinung wenn der Preis stimmt brauch man keine Ausrede ala "die bösen Schwarzkopierer machen alles kaputt".
> 
> ...



Seh ich genauso, viele CDs haben nichtmal ne Stunde Musik drauf und kosten zwischen 15-20€ (grober Wert) und BR-Filme gibts fast neue für 9.99€ mit 120+ Minuten Spielzeit. Da fehlt irgendwo das Gleichgewicht. Bei solch BR Preisen dürfte kein Album mehr als 5€ kosten. Mit Sammlerbooklet etc von mir aus 7€, aber definitiv noch weit unter 10


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Ich kaufe ebenfalls nur noch Blu-ray, es sei denn es geht nicht anders. Seit bald einem Jahr habe ich Blu-ray auf dem PC, bald kommt noch ein Blu-ray Player für das Wohnzimmer dazu. 

Man, die Zeiten ändern sich echt. Früher habe ich noch VHS geguckt, dann kam die DVD und heute Blu-ray. Wahnsinn ...


----------



## thysol (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> tontechnisch können wohl nochmal deutlich weniger vom HD Ton profitieren



Die meisten Leute haben sowieso eine Panasonic/Sony/Samsung 5.1 etc. Anlage am Fernseher. Da hoert mann wirklich keinen besseren Klang mit der HD Ton-Spur.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ist aber auch gut so. Vielleicht kommen ja bald mal Blu-Ray-Spiele für PC


 ...und was soll das bringen?


----------



## thysol (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und was soll das bringen?



Viel schnellere Installationen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

...und teurere Produktionskosten, inkl. notwendiges Blu-Ray-Laufwerk, ebenfalls in Relation zum DVD-Laufwerk für den Durchschnittskonsumenten zu teuer und damit keine Rechtfertigung.


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Wenn ich meinen neuen Fernseher (Weihnachten) habe, werde ich mir auch nur noch Blue Rays holen 
Vllt auch mal die ein oder andere DVD, je nach Film.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Also ich muss sagen das mein subjektives Empfinden schon eher zur Bluray tendiert. Habe über den PC sonst schon meine DVDs auf dem Fernseher geschaut aber aktuell würde ich nichtmehr auf mein Bluray-Laufwerk in Kombination mit meinem Onkyo TX NR807, Teufel 5.1 Heimkino und den 50 Zöller verzichten wollen. Habe mir alleine in den letzten Wochen 3x Avatar reingezogen - ist einfach ein Hochgenuss... selbst Kino konnte da nurnoch den Pluspunkt für 3D bei mir verbuchen, der Rest kommt zu Hause einfach viel besser rüber für mich.

Ich liebe es, mehr kann ich dazu einfach nicht sagen.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und was soll das bringen?


 

Ne Menge! 

Es passt mehr auf die Disk. Ich kenn noch Spiele mit 2 DVD´s. 
Außerdem können dann auch Special Features mit auf die Disk.
Wie z.b. HD-Wallpaper oder Making-Offs.


----------



## blubblah (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Ich kaufe seit fast 2 Jahren nur noch Blu Rays
Habe seit ein paar Wochen nun meinen 720p Beamer gegen einen 1080p ausgetauscht und man sieht jeden Bildfehler bei DVD und schlecht gemachten Blu Rays. Es ist einfach brutal wie scharf und genau das Bild bei 2m Bildbreite sein kann, wenn die Quelle stimmt. Das viel mir beim 720p schon auf, aber nicht sowas von extrem wie beim Full HD. 
Natürlich ist mein Heimkino auch mit einer ordentlichen Anlage ausgestattet die in keinem Mietshaus startbar wäre ohne ärger über 3 Etagen zu bekommen. So macht Filme gucken Spass, besser als Cinemaxx und co. Besseres Bild, besserer Ton. Vielen Dank Sony für die Blu Ray. 
Wobei der Ton Unterschied zu einer gut gemischten DVD nicht so extrem ist. Zumindest für den Ton würde ich persönlich nicht umsteigen, das Bild ist es mir aber immer Wert gewesen


----------



## MidwayCV41 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Man, die Zeiten ändern sich echt. Früher habe ich noch VHS geguckt, dann kam die DVD und heute Blu-ray. Wahnsinn ...



Jepp, die Entwicklung geht einfach zu schnell. Ich setze nicht auf Bluray, hatte Anfang 2000 auf DVD gesetzt gehabt und man sehe, wie schnell die abgelöst wurde. Ist doch nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis die einen Bluray Nachfolger präsentieren. Ne, für den Konsum ist mir das Geld mitlerweile zu schade.


----------



## Christoph1717 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

@Gornadar
Bei amazon gibt es doch Zeitweise gute Musik CD's für 5€ oder beim Media Markt zur Zeit für 4,90€
Wenn man möchte kann man die auch in mp3 konvertieren. Andersherum ist es schwieriger vor allem bei alten Stereoanlagen die keine gebrannten CD's lesen.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ne Menge!
> 
> Es passt mehr auf die Disk. Ich kenn noch Spiele mit 2 DVD´s.
> Außerdem können dann auch Special Features mit auf die Disk.
> Wie z.b. HD-Wallpaper oder Making-Offs.


Super, und dafür soll ich dann draufzahlen, nur weil dann anstelle von 2 DVDs eine Blu-Ray enthalten ist? Bringt also praktisch gesehen gar nichts, ob ich jetzt einen Datenträger einlege zum Spielen und Making-Off anschauen oder zwei zum jeweils Spielen und Making-Off anschauen, ist Haarspalterei.

Bringen tut's erst was, wenn wirklich ein Großteil aller Spiele >12GB Speicher braucht, was allerdings nicht so bald der Fall wäre, wenn Entwickler ein bisschen platzsparender programmieren würden.


----------



## DarkMo (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

naja, highres texturen und super qualy sounds machen wohl das meiste aus un haben rein garnix mit der programmierleistung zu tun ^^ aber nichts desto trotz braucht ich bisher ned wirklich blurays. ich hab immernoch nen dvd laufwerk von vor 9 jahren un das läuft gut un fertig ^^


----------



## Two-Face (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



DarkMo schrieb:


> naja, highres texturen und super qualy sounds machen wohl das meiste aus un haben rein garnix mit der programmierleistung zu tun ^^


Is klar, weil _STAR WARS: The Force Unleashed_ und _Call of Duty 6: Modern_ _Warfare 2_ auch höher aufgelöste Texturen und Sounds haben als Crysis..


----------



## DarkMo (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

es kann mir aber keiner erzählen, das der reine quellcode mehr platz auf der pladde brauch wie die "mediendaten". oder haste da irgendwelche quellen (soll kein gestänker sein, würd mich echt intressiern), wo man mal sehen kann, wieviel loc son game hat oder so. werden die 3d modelle immer komplexer/zahlreicher? an irgendwas muss es doch liegen ^^


----------



## slayerdaniel (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Zumindest beim Star Wars Spiel werden die HD Videos wohl ne Menge Platz rauben. Obwohl die 25 GB natürlich trotzdem n Hammer sind für den Umfang.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



DarkMo schrieb:


> es kann mir aber keiner erzählen, das der reine quellcode mehr platz auf der pladde brauch wie die "mediendaten". oder haste da irgendwelche quellen (soll kein gestänker sein, würd mich echt intressiern), wo man mal sehen kann, wieviel loc son game hat oder so. werden die 3d modelle immer komplexer/zahlreicher? an irgendwas muss es doch liegen ^^


 
Mir sind auf Call of Duty 6 keine kaum speziell-aufwendige Videos aufgefallen und so dermaßen HiRes ist der Sound von dem Spiel auch wieder nicht - gibt deutlich ältere Spiele, die eine bessere Vertonung haben.
Es liegt halt nunmal daran, dass die Entwickler meinen, da Festplatten immer mehr Speicher bekommen, und vor allem billiger werden, nicht mehr GB-arm programmieren zu müssen.^^


slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Zumindest beim Star Wars Spiel werden die HD Videos wohl ne Menge Platz rauben. Obwohl die 25 GB natürlich trotzdem n Hammer sind für den Umfang.


 Auch wenn man die Videos wegnimmt, für die paar Spielstunden immeroch zu viel.^^


----------



## JuliusS (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Hi man kann sich Blu Ray für 50ct pro Tag bei z.B. Movievision (kennt ihr das ???) ausleihen . Da brauch man kein 10€ oder mehr ausgeben , dass ist mir dann doch zu teuer .


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Ich kaufe auch fast nur noch Blu-Rays...wenn ich noch "alte" Dvd´s gucke, kriege ich Augenkrebs...wobei selbst Blu-Rays manchmal echt schlecht aussehen könnten...aber den preisen mittlerweile macht es fast nur noch Sinn diese auch zu kaufen.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Das gute ist ja, das die Preise endlich fallen. Im Elektronikfachmarkt waren die ersten Blu-Ray´s schon für 5€ erhälltlich.  Ist doch was feines. Warum sollte ich auf die bessere Qualität verzichten? Vorallem wenn der Preis fast gleich ist!?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das gute ist ja, das die Preise endlich fallen. Im Elektronikfachmarkt waren die ersten Blu-Ray´s schon für 5€ erhälltlich.  Ist doch was feines. Warum sollte ich auf die bessere Qualität verzichten? Vorallem wenn der Preis fast gleich ist!?



Naja warum auch---->gibt kein Grund...


----------



## Finsk (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Also ich für meinen Teil finde Blu-Ray auch super, obwohl ich nur auf einem 24" Full HD Monitor schaue, aber den Unterschied sieht man meist schnell, wenn man nicht unbedingt 3 Meter entfernt sitzt.

Habe mir diesen Monat auch ein Blu-Ray Laufwerk gekauft und bin nicht enttäuscht, allerdings habe ich noch nicht viele BR Filme, werde sicherlich noch paar BR's kaufen, wo ich den Film dazu kenne und den so gut finde, dass ich den schon öfter geschaut habe und sicher noch paar mal schauen werde 

Ich hab dementsprechend nix gegen Games auf Blu-Ray.


----------



## Stingray93 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Freut mich doch für den Markt!
Ich für meinen Teil schaue fast jede Woche mal bei Mediamarkt vorbei und schnupper bei den Bluerays und meistens landen dann auch 1-2 in meinem Regal 
Die Sammlung wächst immer weiter.
Ich persönlich will nicht mehr auf Blueray verzichten.
Diese Qualität, gerade was den Sound angeht...einfach hammer!


----------



## Two-Face (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das gute ist ja, das die Preise endlich fallen. Im Elektronikfachmarkt waren die ersten Blu-Ray´s schon für 5€ erhälltlich.  Ist doch was feines. Warum sollte ich auf die bessere Qualität verzichten? Vorallem wenn der Preis fast gleich ist!?


Aber das führt uns ja nochmal auf die Frage zurück, was bringen Blu-Rays bei Computerspielen derzeit?

Blu-Ray-PC-Laufwerke sind nicht so verbreitet, nur weil hier einige Nerds meinen, es wäre von Vorteil, wenn Computerspiele nur noch auf Blu-Ray erscheinen sollen, muss sich nicht der Großteil ein entsprechendes Laufwerk kaufen.


----------



## Stingray93 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber das führt uns ja nochmal auf die Frage zurück, was bringen Blu-Rays bei Computerspielen derzeit?
> 
> Blu-Ray-PC-Laufwerke sind nicht so verbreitet, nur weil hier einige Nerds meinen, es wäre von Vorteil, wenn Computerspiele nur noch auf Blu-Ray erscheinen sollen, muss sich nicht der Großteil ein entsprechendes Laufwerk kaufen.




Es kommt immer aufs Spiel drauf an, wenn das Spiel 30GB+ hat, warum nicht!
Aber eig. ist es auch vollkommen egal...ob ich bei der Installation nun einmal die DVD wechseln muss oder nicht, tut dem Spaß am Spiel keinen abbruch!

Das einzige was ich als Argument gelten lassen würde, wäre vllt das sich die Spieleentwickler jetzt etwas mehr austoben können...und ihre Spiele nunmal ruhig 30GB+ werden lassen können...wobei das sicher niemanden wirklich betreffen wird.


----------



## INU.ID (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber das führt uns ja nochmal auf die Frage zurück, was bringen Blu-Rays bei Computerspielen derzeit?


Was bringen BRs, im Vergleich zu DVDs mehr Speicherplatz und eine höhere Transferrate. In wiefern das von Vorteil ist muß/kann jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> [...]
> Pain´s Meinung:
> [...] Es wird Zeit, das auch die PC-Gaming-Branche das Potenzial der Blu-Ray-Disks nutzt.


Sehe ich nicht so. Optische Medien sind meiner Meinung nach überholt. Sofern man selber grössere Datenmengen speichern will greift man besser zu Festplatten (vom Verhältniss € pro Gigabyte her kriegt man den Speicherplatz hier hinterhergeworfen, derzeit für ne 2TB Platte 75€!), ebenso stellen Datenträger eine riesige Platz- und Materialverschwendung dar. Als Besitzer einer schnellen Internetanbindung (DSL 50K mit real gemessenem Durchsatz von 5,6MB/s) sehe ich die Zukunft eher im Downloadvertrieb bzw. dem Streaming von Content aller Art, seien es Filme oder Spiele.

Übergangsweise könnte ich mir noch die Auslieferung von Filmen auf kompakten Flashlaufwerken/karten vorstellen, aber die Datenscheibe als Trägermedium hat sich imo inzwischen selbst überlebt.


----------



## GaAm3r (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Ich versteh den Sinn der BRs nicht .........


----------



## Two-Face (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Bis Datenträger von Downloads vollends überholt werden, dauert's noch 'ne ganze Weile, man kann nicht immer alles aus Sicht eines Computerinteressierten beurteilen.

Bei Musik ist das noch eine Sache, aber Vorraussetzung bei Filmen und Spielen sind erst mal schnelle Internetverbindungen, die nicht jeder (eher die wenigsten) hat.

Darüber hinaus finde ich das ziemlich dämlich, lieber was zum ins Regal stellen, als so'n billiger Ordner auf der Festplatte.


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Als Besitzer einer schnellen Internetanbindung (DSL 50K mit real gemessenem Durchsatz von 5,6MB/s) sehe ich die Zukunft eher im Downloadvertrieb bzw. dem Streaming von Content aller Art, seien es Filme oder Spiele.




Und genau das würde mich als Besiter eine 2k Leitung(nein, mehr geht nicht!) ankotzen.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Und genau das würde mich als Besiter eine 2k Leitung(nein, mehr geht nicht!) ankotzen.



Auch nicht per TV Kabel?

Der Download Markt wird meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr schnell kommen, dafür sind optische Medien einfach noch zu beliebt. Ein optisches Medium wird nach der Blu-ray noch kommen, alles danach steht in den Sternen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Und genau das würde mich als Besiter eine 2k Leitung(nein, mehr geht nicht!) ankotzen.


Wie gesagt: Wenn es technisch bei einem geht möchte man das nicht mehr missen und gewöhnt sich schnell daran wie bequem das ist .... komplette neue Spiele via Steam saugen in 'ner halben Stunde inkl. Installation z.B. ist 'ne super Sache die für einen Retail-Spiele irgendwie überflüssig macht.


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Auch nicht per TV Kabel?
> 
> Der Download Markt wird meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr schnell kommen, dafür sind optische Medien einfach noch zu beliebt. Ein optisches Medium wird nach der Blu-ray noch kommen, alles danach steht in den Sternen.



Nein auch nicht per TV Kabel,
bei mir ist definitiv nicht mehr möglich.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Wenn es technisch bei einem geht möchte man das nicht mehr missen und gewöhnt sich schnell daran wie bequem das ist .... komplette neue Spiele via Steam saugen in 'ner halben Stunde inkl. Installation z.B. ist 'ne super Sache die für einen Retail-Spiele irgendwie überflüssig macht.



Klar, sage ich auch nichts gegen.
Aber nur weil man selber diese Möglichkeit hat, sollte man von sich nicht auf andere schließen.
Ich denke ein Großteil der "normalo" Spieler haben auch nicht DIE mega I-net Leitung.


----------



## DarkMo (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

ich hab au ne 16er leitung un würde nie steam oder sowas nutzen. es gibt genug leute, die was handfestes für ihr geld wollen. also zu sagen, cd's/dvd's/br's usw sind überflüssig is einfach nur käse. nur weil du steam so geil findest, muss das ned für jeden auf der welt gelten :/


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ich hab au ne 16er leitung un würde nie steam oder sowas nutzen. es gibt genug leute, die was handfestes für ihr geld wollen. also zu sagen, cd's/dvd's/br's usw sind überflüssig is einfach nur käse. nur weil du steam so geil findest, muss das ned für jeden auf der welt gelten :/


Dann erklär mir jetzt bitte mal den Unterschied zwischen was rein Digitalem und was "Handfestem":

Entweder habe ich:

Ein Retail-Spiel das für gewöhnlich ein Pappinlay/10 Seiten "Handbuch" sowie eine Disc mit Installationsdateien die inzwischen standartmässig an irgendeinen Account gebunden werden müssen (Steam, GfWL, EA.com-Account, Ubi-Account) um überhaupt zum Laufen gebracht werden zu können,

oder aber

Eine rein digitale Fassung der Installationsdateien die ebenso an irgendeinen Account gebunden werden  müssen (Steam, GfWL, EA.com-Account, Ubi-Account) um überhaupt zum  Laufen gebracht werden zu können.


Unterm Strich sehe ich da eine Plastikschachtel mit einer Disc drin die ohne Accountanbindung eh wertlos ist.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Unterm Strich sehe ich da eine Plastikschachtel mit einer Disc drin die ohne Accountanbindung eh wertlos ist.


 
Nochmal: Er hat absolut recht, wenn er sagt, dass sowas nicht für jeden gilt. Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass die Leute weiß Gott wie lang warten, bis das Spiel endlich auf der Festplatte ist. So eine "Pappschachtel" hat den Vorteil, dass man's gleich installieren kann und nicht weig auf den Download warten muss (ach stimmt, du hast ja so eine supertolle 50000er Leitung).

Außerdem gibt's Leute, die was zum ins Regal stellen haben wollen, was zum in der Hand halten - aber diese Leute verstehst du offenbar nicht.


----------



## Stingray93 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

Mal abgesehen davon, das nicht jedes Spiel Account gebunden ist.
Finde ich es auch IMMER besser ein Spiel in der Hand zu halten, genauso wie bei Filmen.
Ist ja schön das du dich so mit dem downloaden angefreundet ist, ich jedenfalls nicht...und das werde ich auch nicht.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



> Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%


Ja klar, und ich bin der Kaiser von China 
Und warum sind zb beim MediaMarkt 90% der Filme immer noch auf DVD......


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ja klar, und ich bin der Kaiser von China
> Und warum sind zb beim MediaMarkt 90% der Filme immer noch auf DVD......




Vielleicht weil die Blu-ray erst 3 Jahre alt ist und im letzten Jahr erst 6,2 Millionen BDs abgesetzt wurden?  Zudem vergrößert sich die Auswahl in Läden Monat für Monat, wobei die großen Shops im Internet so oder so ein Umfangreiches Angebot haben. 

Von der DVD waren es knapp 106 Millionen verkaufte Discs.

Bei 6,2 Millionen ist es mit steigender Beliebtheit kein Irrsinn, eine Steigerung von 70 % zu erreichen.

Da steht schließlich nicht, dass es 70 mal so viele sind. Es gibt keinen Grund, die Steigerung anzuzweifeln.


----------



## Stingray93 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



EnsisMiliteS schrieb:


> Ja klar, und ich bin der Kaiser von China
> Und warum sind zb beim MediaMarkt 90% der Filme immer noch auf DVD......



Vor allem bedeutet es ja nicht, das die verkäufe von DVD´s gesunken sind, nur das Bluerays momentan sehr gefragt sind.


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



Stingray93 schrieb:


> Vor allem bedeutet es ja nicht, das die verkäufe von DVD´s gesunken sind, nur das Bluerays momentan sehr gefragt sind.


 

Das heißt nicht nur momentan, sondern, wie bei jedem neuen Massenmedium, dauerhaft steigend, womit sich die Blu-ray Verkäufe in 4 - 5 Jahren in DVD Sphären auf geschwungen haben werden. Ob dann bereits der Nachfolger vor der Tür steht, steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

GTA 5 kommt dann auf BRD mit unglaublich großer Map 
Dazu noch High Res Texturen und High Quality Audio.

Natürlich müssen 2 GB Ram beiliegen, damit die Map auch schön flüssig nachgeladen werden kann.
Aber das wird wohl nichts mit den 2 GB Ram, die dabei liegen, da der Trend ja zu DLC geht - daher kauft man in Zukunft nurnoch ein Stück Papier mit einem Key drauf


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt's Leute, die was zum ins Regal stellen haben wollen, was zum in der Hand halten - aber diese Leute verstehst du offenbar nicht.


Offenbar nicht ganz verstanden was ich sagen will ..... man HAT NICHTS in der Hand mehr bei Retail-Spielen heutzutage, es ist eine Plastikbox mit Pappinlay und einer im Prinzip wertlosen Disc, da die Daten darauf nur via Onlineanbindung an einen Account irgendeinen Wert haben - und der geht nach der Anbindung mangels Wiederverkaufsmöglichkeit durch die Bindung eh gegen Null. Der Materialwert von dem, was man da noch "in der Hand hat" dürfte sich auf <2€ belaufen, ganz grosses Tennis .... (Die Ausnahme bilden Sammlereditionen, sofern man Wert auf die darin enthaltenen Goodies legt .... ich hol mir auch selten noch die ein oder andere, SCII war da so ein Fall, aber da hat man dann auch wirkich was in der Hand, nicht nur eine wertlose Disc mit Daten)

Früher war das mal anders, ich hab selber ein mit Stolz ersammeltes, prall gefülltes Regal mit Spielen drin stehen, aber das sind wirklich noch "Spiele", die laufen out-of-the-Box, im Gegensatz zum Grossteil der heutigen Spiele. Das Einzige was da noch einen Wert besitzt ist der Einmal-Benutzbar-Wegwerf-Key, ist der einmal benutzt worden ist Ende, danach kann man die Retail-Spiele theoretisch auch in die Tonne pfeffern, weil wertlos (die Spieledateien an sich kann man sich bei fast allen Herstellern inzwischen auch ziehen).

Darum sage ich: WENN die Möglichkeit des direkten Downloads gegeben ist verliert man im Grunde nichts wenn man diese Möglichkeit anstatt der Retail-Verpackungen nutzt, da es letztlich eh auf das Gleiche hinaus läuft: Man erwirbt real den Key, mehr nicht, und der ist letztlich nicht wiederverkaufbar da an irgendeinen Account gebunden. Und die Tendenz geht eher zur einem Mehr an schnellen Leitungen hin, auch wenns eine Weile dauern mag ...


----------



## DarkMo (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*

tja, wir haben schon die tollen cd spieleboxen verloren durch die blöden dvd dinger da, aber diese blöden dvd dinger sin eben immernoch mehr wie garnix. also mir is das wichtig. vorallem isses auch son bissl der trotz. wenn wir als spieler alles mit uns machen lassen und halt zu dem online käse greiffen, dann wird sich an dieser linie nie was ändern. aber was will man als wassertropfen schon in der meeresströmung bewegen :/


----------



## Two-Face (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Offenbar nicht ganz verstanden was ich sagen will ..... man HAT NICHTS in der Hand mehr bei Retail-Spielen heutzutage, es ist eine Plastikbox mit Pappinlay und einer im Prinzip wertlosen Disc, da die Daten darauf nur via Onlineanbindung an einen Account irgendeinen Wert haben - und der geht nach der Anbindung mangels Wiederverkaufsmöglichkeit durch die Bindung eh gegen Null. Der Materialwert von dem, was man da noch "in der Hand hat" dürfte sich auf <2€ belaufen, ganz grosses Tennis .... (Die Ausnahme bilden Sammlereditionen, sofern man Wert auf die darin enthaltenen Goodies legt .... ich hol mir auch selten noch die ein oder andere, SCII war da so ein Fall, aber da hat man dann auch wirkich was in der Hand, nicht nur eine wertlose Disc mit Daten)
> 
> Früher war das mal anders, ich hab selber ein mit Stolz ersammeltes, prall gefülltes Regal mit Spielen drin stehen, aber das sind wirklich noch "Spiele", die laufen out-of-the-Box, im Gegensatz zum Grossteil der heutigen Spiele. Das Einzige was da noch einen Wert besitzt ist der Einmal-Benutzbar-Wegwerf-Key, ist der einmal benutzt worden ist Ende, danach kann man die Retail-Spiele theoretisch auch in die Tonne pfeffern, weil wertlos (die Spieledateien an sich kann man sich bei fast allen Herstellern inzwischen auch ziehen).


 
Ich hab' mich wohl absolut nicht geirrt, du verstehst das wirklich nicht.

Es geht nicht um irgend' einen Wert, es geht darum, was handfestes aufzubewahren und nicht eine hässliche Sammlung von Windows-Ordnern auf der Festplatte zu haben. Wenn man schon jahrelang DVDs, CDs, und meinetwegen VHS gesammelt hat, gibt man sich nicht mit rein Digitalem "Dateien" zufrieden, es sei denn, es geht nicht anders...

Kurz und Bündig: Es. Geht. Nur. Ums. Prinzip.


----------



## Painkiller (4. November 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70% *Update!**

Kleines Update auf Seite 1 (weiter unten!) online.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. November 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70%*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich hab' mich wohl absolut nicht geirrt, du verstehst das wirklich nicht.
> 
> Es geht nicht um irgend' einen Wert, es geht darum, was handfestes aufzubewahren und nicht eine hässliche Sammlung von Windows-Ordnern auf der Festplatte zu haben. Wenn man schon jahrelang DVDs, CDs, und meinetwegen VHS gesammelt hat, gibt man sich nicht mit rein Digitalem "Dateien" zufrieden, es sei denn, es geht nicht anders...
> 
> Kurz und Bündig: Es. Geht. Nur. Ums. Prinzip.


Aso, schon klar, der primäre Verwendungszweck der Dinger ist halt als Deko im Regal zu stehen, aus Prinzip, jetzt hab ichs verstanden. 


Wie gesagt: Hab selber ein prall gefülltes Regal mit Spielen, lege da aber nicht mehr wirklich Wert drauf, dank Steam hab ich jetzt ja sogar nebenbei ein digitales Regal, das sogar wer einsehen kann der nicht grad 'nen auf mein Regal gerichteten Lifestream aus meiner Hütte schaut. (Ist gleichzeitig super für den eigenen E-Peen, wenn's einem darauf ankommt). ^^


----------



## slayerdaniel (4. November 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70% *Update!**

Kein Wunder, dass grad Amazon der Ansicht ist, dass die Kunden das Medium lieben. Wenn man Blu-Rays versandkostenfrei verschickt kann man mal fix eine bestellen, bei ner DVD muss ich immer 4 Filme finden um auf 20 Euro zu kommen. Da ich noch hauptsächlich DVD´s kaufe, finde ich das sehr schade.

@ Ob4ru|3r

Du hast ja über 80% noch net mal gespielt


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. November 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70% *Update!**



slayerdaniel schrieb:


> @ Ob4ru|3r
> 
> Du hast ja über 80% noch net mal gespielt


Teils. ^^

Bin oft im Offlinemodus, da wird die Spielzeit dann nicht mitgezählt. 

Ausserdem hab ich da viele Games bereits in der Retailversion durchgezockt, hab sie lediglich noch mal (günstig) bei Steam erworben, weil es dann einfach neu zu installieren ist wenn ich mal wieder Lust drauf bekomme.


----------



## DarkMo (4. November 2010)

*AW: Blu-Ray: Verkäufe steigen um fast 70% *Update!**



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ausserdem hab ich da viele Games bereits in der Retailversion durchgezockt, hab sie lediglich noch mal (günstig) bei Steam erworben, weil es dann einfach neu zu installieren ist wenn ich mal wieder Lust drauf bekomme.


unglaublich, wie man mit der faulheit der heutigen leutchens noch kohle machen kann


----------

